# Which species of mantids has a low death rate?



## Ialianscorpio89 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello, newbie here. I am currently trying to find a mantis speices that has a low death rate when it comes to selling nymphs. I started out using Chinese (I know, big mistake) and I was told the Carolina was a big mistake too. I'm still learning the Latin names for all these species too.

I always loved mantids and want to start raising them as a hobby. I'm so glad I found this site. I can't wait to hear from you all.


----------



## Malti (Jul 11, 2011)

depends how much knowledge and practice you have


----------



## psyconiko (Jul 11, 2011)

Creobroter pictipennis has a low death rate but they dont live very long...It is a good one to start with.


----------



## massaman (Jul 11, 2011)

well I noticed low death rates with the rhombodera species or any of the creobroter species or any of the bigger mantis species mostly!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 11, 2011)

Budwings are common but very hardy, no real special care for them is needed, and they eat anything that moves, so only one per container with these.


----------



## crucis (Jul 11, 2011)

i'm quite new to mantids too so i won't trust myself to make a species recommendation. however (personally) i've found that feeding hatchlings a _little_ more than usual (keeping their abdomens moderately distended) can help to lower death rates. It makes them grow faster.. once they've molted once or twice, their futures will be looking good


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 11, 2011)

I go with the ghost!


----------



## nebrakacinese (Jul 22, 2011)

Caught 2 carolina nymps their L2 right now,each in their own cups this is the 1st.time I had this species at this age ,very aggressive with the house flies I started feeding them


----------



## lion (Jul 22, 2011)

Stick to indigenous for now cause they are use to the weather. Otherwise go with Sprodomantis


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jul 22, 2011)

Sphodromantis Sp. (blue Flash)......I had a low hatch rate only 7, and now they all are alive..... maybe because the strogest survived, and the weak died.....

Also they are so easy to take care.


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexxico Ghost said:


> Sphodromantis Sp. (blue Flash)......I had a low hatch rate only 7, and now they all are alive..... maybe because the strogest survived, and the weak died.....
> 
> Also they are so easy to take care.


That is a good genus which is very hardy. There are more than just the blue flash though, that just seems to be the most common right now. Welcome to the forum. We have an introductions forum too.


----------



## Termite48 (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the mantid forum. I will add to that which has been stated, that it depends on you also. Someone raising Creos for example who's is a real newbie might be calling them hard to keep with a high mortality rate. The issue comes down to proper conditions (heat to some degree with some species, humidity the same it is more important with the exotic species and during molting, and food.) Also the numbers of nymphs in one enclosure and now close they are to each other and to the prey. If all things are perfect, I vote for the Creobroter pictipennis as my best species for low mortality rate, ease of molting, not picky about heat and humidity as some.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 23, 2011)

Really surprised with my female blue flash, she has outlived all of my mantis I think, she is unmated and has laid many ooths, but each day she is alive an kicking, can't hardly believe it.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 24, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> I go with the ghost!


Yeah! I agree! They are awesome looking and really easy to care for. A good species for beginners.


----------

